# Redemtion Question



## Rail Freak (Jun 25, 2009)

Lets say I'm looking at a trip from TPA - BUF

TPA-NYP Roomette/BC NYP-BUFF

Rail Fare = $223

Accomodation Fare= $225

If I use 5500 AGR Pts. for 1 zone coach redemtion, then I would owe $225 for the trip???  :huh: :unsure: Correct?

RF


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 25, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Lets say I'm looking at a trip from TPA - BUFTPA-NYP Roomette/BC NYP-BUFF
> 
> Rail Fare = $223
> 
> ...


I believe so, but am not totally sure. NOTE: If you do get the roomette, the rail fare goes to low bucket, which is $140 I beleive.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 25, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Lets say I'm looking at a trip from TPA - BUFTPA-NYP Roomette/BC NYP-BUFF
> ...


Since I would be paying the coach (rail) fare with AGR PTS., the rail fare wouldn't bother me. I'm still uncertain of the difference in 1 zone & NE Zone, does my 1 zone coach redemtion include TPA to BUF, or just to NYP?

RF


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 25, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> AAARGH said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


It includes TPA to BUF as it is all in the east zone. The only time the northeast zone comes into play is when both the starting and ending points are within the northeast zone.

I only brought up the rail fare point to make sure the 5500 points were worth $140 to you versus the $223 you mentioned.

Cool Beans.


----------



## Upstate (Jun 25, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> AAARGH said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


All your tickets from TPA to BUF will be covered by a one zone award. Remember that if you "pay your coach fare" with AGR points you will have to buy your sleeper and bc upgrades onboard the train and may be either sold out or the conductor may blow you off.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 25, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH said:
> ...


I believe it's time for Cool Beans 101! Are you talking about how much the point is worth?


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 25, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I believe it's time for Cool Beans 101! Are you talking about how much the point is worth?


Yes. Some people try to maximize the 'value' received versus the number of points spent. But if you are not into that game, don't worry and be happy.

I would never use 25K airline miles to go from Cleveland to Baltimore because I can get a ticket for under $150. I would use it to go to the west coast though as those tickets cost much more, thus making my 25K miles worth more. (No funny comments about flying! :blink: :unsure: )

For your one-zone award though, TPA to BUF is a good value in my opinion.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2009)

If you redeem a coach award (5500 points), the only way to get a roomette would be with an onboard upgrade! You can not "pay the difference". If you want a roomette right off, you need to redeem for a roomette award (15000 points)!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> If you redeem a coach award (5500 points), the only way to get a roomette would be with an onboard upgrade! You can not "pay the difference". If you want a roomette right off, you need to redeem for a roomette award (15000 points)!



Yeah, I believe that's what I mean! 

I want to go STP - BUF I have 5500 pts. for 1 zone coach! Can I spend that 5500 pts. on the cost to either STP- NYP/ or BUF and pay cash for the sleeper & BC upgrades?

RF


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> If you redeem a coach award (5500 points), the only way to get a roomette would be with an onboard upgrade! You can not "pay the difference". If you want a roomette right off, you need to redeem for a roomette award (15000 points)!


I believe that you're correct, but cannot remember why. Is it because:

a) an Amtrak clerk can't add a roomette (or business class) on an AGR reservation,

b) an Amtrak clerk can't add an upgrade to any reservation, you have to cancel and rebook, or

c) some other reason?

I know you can drop a roomette from a paid (not AGR) reservation and get a refund, no problem, but I've never done it the other way around, or tried to mix AGR points and dollars.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2009)

AGR has no access to paid reservations. So you can not upgrade before your trip with cash.

Yes, anywhere to anywhere in the zone, it's the same rate. So STP-BUF would be the same!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> AGR has no access to paid reservations. So you can not upgrade before your trip with cash.
> Yes, anywhere to anywhere in the zone, it's the same rate. So STP-BUF would be the same!


So, I can't call an agent and book 1 Zone trip using both AGR & regular reservations. Any upgrades to your booked AGR Coach Trip must be done onboard in route to your destination!?!?!?

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2009)

An AGR reservation can only make an AGR reservation with points. An Amtrak agent can only make a reservation for cash. They can not be combined. That is why you can only upgrade when using points onboard. You can not upgrade with cash before you board. Each system is separate.

It's similar to if a flight is code shared by Air France and Delta Airlines. If you made a reservation with Air France, you can not call up Delta to change it - even though both airlines can sell seats on that plane.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> An AGR reservation can only make an AGR reservation with points. An Amtrak agent can only make a reservation for cash. They can not be combined. That is why you can only upgrade when using points onboard. You can not upgrade with cash before you board. Each system is separate.
> It's similar to if a flight is code shared by Air France and Delta Airlines. If you made a reservation with Air France, you can not call up Delta to change it - even though both airlines can sell seats on that plane.



Thanx,

I'm gonna use an AGR roomette reservation & go for a onboard downgrade to lower level coach on the #91? :lol:  h34r: :blink: :huh: 

RF


----------

